# 12 inch Netbook Asus 1215T or Lenovo X120e



## garashis (Mar 29, 2011)

I am looking for 12inch netbook. I found Asus 1215T and Lenovo X120e fits to my needs. Can you suggest which one is better among these? Also is Lenovo X120e available in India/Delhi and what is the price?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

Please fill the questionnaire....


specify the stuff....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ionnaire-laptop-netbook-purchase-queries.html


----------



## garashis (Mar 31, 2011)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) 
Rs 21000

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
 Ultraportable; 11" - 12” screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Asus MSI Sony Dell
b. Dislike: Acer


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
720p videos, music and net surfing 

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Yes, I will take it with me.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Very Light games

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
Battery life Doesn't matter

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
N/A
10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
I want cheap netbook So DOS will also work for me

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
preferably 1366x768

Please suggest me that fits to my requirements.


----------

